# Any studio one 5 users?



## aniruddh_immaneni (Sep 21, 2020)

Hello all! I just built a powerhorse PC and officially moved from Mac previously using logic. I am running cubase 10.5 but am unable to learn and appreciate the workflow, and I've heard that S1 is a bit easier to pickup. Anyone her running studio one 5 with large sessions (tv, trailer, scoring Projects)? 
I know the video functionality isn't great but I was planning on using video slave 4 over Ethernet anyway so it doesn't matter much. 
Anyone here have large templates set up with this DAW?


----------



## jonathanwright (Sep 22, 2020)

Personally, and this is only from my perspective, I think trying to set up large, pre-built templates to be counter-productive in Studio One.

I have my routing set up in a template, but I've saved instrument presets for everything else. Organised into folders. It's a very, very fast and efficient (both in workflow and computer resource usage) way to work.

It's a couple of versions old, but I've written about it here:

https://www.jonathanwrightmusic.com/use-studio-one-and-instrument-presets-for-large-orchestral-projects/
I've written plenty of trailers and large projects with Studio One. I don't use it for long-form video though, as you've mentioned, it does still have shortcomings in that regard.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 10, 2021)

I am. Though I am not professional composer, I write alot. Not published yet. I am still on artist 5. Could not upgrade. An it is pretty awesome. It takes me along time to get around Cubase. Sure the video thing is a bummer right now. But it is a very voted request. So we may see it very soon probably. It's easier and faster than cubase. 
Handles big things easily.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 11, 2021)

jonathanwright said:


> Personally, and this is only from my perspective, I think trying to set up large, pre-built templates to be counter-productive in Studio One.
> 
> I have my routing set up in a template, but I've saved instrument presets for everything else. Organised into folders. It's a very, very fast and efficient (both in workflow and computer resource usage) way to work.
> 
> ...


Excellent article....Will set this up while in lockdown.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm coming from a different direction, and I added Studio One back at version 1, so I may be forgetting some of the pain points?

I find Studio One to be much easier to learn than Cubase. I've lost count of the times I tried their demo versions, but I just can't wrap my head around the general workflow.

That's me, and I could well be in a tiny minority.

I write primarily for live theatre (haven't been writing a lot lately<G>), and for that I think S1 is just fine. I'd like them to enhance their articulation switching, but at the moment that's probably about it.

If I were working with video I'd want video preview and an event list, and perhaps a slightly more elegant tempo map. I think that's it.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jan 11, 2021)

Long time Cubase user here, now using mostly Studio One 5.1. After witnessing the lack of innovation in the latest Cubase releases, I didn't even bother anymore to upgrade from 10.5.

The only thing I still really miss in Studio One are articulation / expression maps. The basic key-switching functionality is now there, and IMO well implemented. But still too limited as one can not (re)map keys or use CC's. This is one reason why I still prefer using Kontakt over other players: you can use scripts to map keys to other keys, CC's or Midi channels. Think of it as a "poor mans" alternative to expression maps in Cubase, which IMO aren't that intuitive either 

Obviously, everyone has a different preferred way of working with larger projects or templates.
Jonathan's suggestion of instrument presets organized in folders works well with Studio One's drag and drop. But you still have the issue of sample (re)loading. That's why I love using Vepro. Takes time to set-up, but it's just so convenient to have a 'smörgåsbord' of instruments and libraries available, all at once.


----------



## maestro2be (Jan 11, 2021)

I own Cubase, Nuendo and S1. I live in S1 due to workflow and it seems to connect with me personally. I can force myself to work in the others, but when I work in S1, I don't ever feel forced. It feels natural to me.

One thing to note though is I don't map audio to video on my machine so this isn't a showstopper for me that S1 has growing to do in that area.

I am awaiting them to make 2 nice improvements:

1. Surround Sound support. (I hear nothing but crickets on this).
2. More advanced articulation mapping. (I feel very confident this will happen since the feature has now been implemented at a very nice, but "basic" level in my mind).


----------



## Rossy (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm new to s1 and just getting into film scoring, without too much work, can someone explain why its not as good as cubase for film? Obviously there will be some examples that will be way over my head but I am willing to learn.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 11, 2021)

Rossy said:


> I'm new to s1 and just getting into film scoring, without too much work, can someone explain why its not as good as cubase for film? Obviously there will be some examples that will be way over my head but I am willing to learn.











How To Use Video In Studio One 4.5 - Free Video Tutorial | Studio One


Video playback, adjustment and export is a powerful feature in Studio One for those working to picture such as composers. The new export feature in Studio One 4.5 ensures a fast workflow. This free video tutorial shows you how to use it.




www.pro-tools-expert.com





it’s limited

Once it’s implemented Studio one will be a dream DAW....I love it now !


----------



## Lukas (Jan 12, 2021)

I've made two videos recently that show the instrument preset workflow in Studio One 5 which @jonathanwright has mentioned too.





I personally still use templates but depending on the project I tend to start with a really small set of instruments which I use in almost every piece. And the rest is added when I need it - via the browser.


----------



## pinki (Jan 14, 2021)

Studio One is pure joy. I recently switched and haven’t looked back. It allows for extended periods of deep immersion and flow that Ive never experienced so deeply, though I do have the Faderport and a Stream Deck to aid with that.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 14, 2021)

pinki said:


> Studio One is pure joy. I recently switched and haven’t looked back. It allows for extended periods of deep immersion and flow that Ive never experienced so deeply, though I do have the Faderport and a Stream Deck to aid with that.


I'm liking it, though it has some oddities around external hardware I don't like. It also crashes on a regular basis (latest build, 100% stable everything else on the computer) - thinking of reinstalling it but am worried about having to re-figure out those oddities again.


----------



## pinki (Jan 14, 2021)

I’m on Mac and read about instability issues before purchasing but Im just not seeing that. I deliberately did not install the melodyne add on though, as I read this is the culprit on Mac.


----------



## Lukas (Jan 14, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> It also crashes on a regular basis


You should check which 3rd party plug-ins you use in these songs that make trouble. Maybe they're outdated. Make sure to install the latest versions.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lukas said:


> You should check which 3rd party plug-ins you use in these songs that make trouble. Maybe they're outdated. Make sure to install the latest versions.


Yeah. Everything is 100% updated, musically and computerly.
Is there somewhere I can check that says what S1 thinks caused the crash? Sorry - I don't want to derail. I'd welcome a direct/private message instead of continuing on.


----------



## Lukas (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes, there are crash logs. They are not always meaningful but in many cases the plug-in that caused the crash occurs at the very beginning of the crash log. Of course, Studio One itself can crash too... it's just more likely that it's caused by a 3rd party plug-in. Are you on Windows or Mac?


----------



## PerryD (Jan 14, 2021)

I have a LOT of libraries & plugins in Studio One 5 (latest build). The only thing that _ever_ crashes it is Ample Upright Bass. Immediate crash & close of Studio One. I have most of the Ample instruments and all of them work without issue except for the Upright bass. All current versions. i7-8700k 64GB ram Windows 10 Pro. Aside from that, love Studio One!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2021)

pinki said:


> Studio One is pure joy. I recently switched and haven’t looked back. It allows for extended periods of deep immersion and flow that Ive never experienced so deeply, though I do have the Faderport and a Stream Deck to aid with that.


Studio one Remote with an IPad alongside a Faderport 16 is pure joy....


----------



## StillLife (May 6, 2021)

I have used Cubase since the 90's, but I am switching to S1 as of now. Demoed it tge last weeks, and I just gel with its workflow. Articulation switching (sound variations).may now (since 5.2).the most advanced method of all daws.


----------



## Trensharo (Jun 8, 2021)

Own both. Prefer Cubase. 

Easy to see S1 as more innovative when it's adding a bunch of stuff other DAWs have had for years. Still, I like keeping it around for when I have to use a laptop. The UX was designed, well, specifically for that sort of form factor. 

At some point, "innovation" gets a lot harder (Cubase). The easier things are always done first...

Adding solutions to problems others have already solved is a lot easier (Studio One).

This is why the older the DAW, the less the upgrades tend to bring to the table. Meanwhile newer DAWs always seem like they are delivering all the value (when, in reality, the majority of that is catch-up work).

Preferences for workflow are not objective, so only "approaching" being mildly worth discussing.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 8, 2021)

I always have a look at Studio One, but I am still deeply entrenched in Cubase, and propably will be for a while. For me, it's the stability with large track count templates, which is still the way for me to be most productive. I have +- 1400 instruments routed to three different layers of mixer states.

I still run into many limitations with Studio One. It's not bad, mind you, it's a beautifully designed piece of software. But, when you get into the really, REALLY big projects, that's where it still runs into walls. For now, at least. The audio engine (with the double buffer) starts acting up, saving and loading times become bad, it becomes generally unstable, and it misses the type of deep customization and feature depth that, to me at least, defines Cubase (5.1, Control Room, editable video, Logical Editor, multiple mixers and mixer states, seeing my expression map at the side of the screen to keep track of articulations, MediaBay, a much more extensive Pool, Render Queue (this is one of the biggest timesavers ever for film composers, VariAudio which is better now to me than Melodyne... the list is vast and deep.).

Studio One itself has some great unique features of it's own that make it really cool (Patterns, especially with the ATOM SQ which I own, automation is much better, Splitter), but for me, the vast amount of more mature features inside Cubase and the general stability no matter what the size of the project becomes keep me on that program. I also really like the integration of Groove Agent, Halion, Padshop, Retrologue and Backbone. The Steinberg system covers everything. It is, however, quite expensive. And you will propably want more than one monitor, because Cubase isn't yet optimized completely for one monitor, and everything comes in separate windows (which I myself don't like either, but such is the way of this program). 

Many people don't need these features, and will be better off with Studio One. However, when you need a certain thing, you will be glad Steinberg overengineers everything to the point of feature bloat. When you need a life saving feature in the heat of things, you will praise the heavens.

If money is an issue, save yourself and go Studio One. Cubase is many times overkill for many composers.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 8, 2021)

S1 has implemented some “old ideas” in smarter ways, so the promise of improved workflow is there. However, after trying 5.0 for a few weeks and building out a big template, I went back to Cubase due to a few too many bugs and things that were missing in S1. I was filing a feature request or bug ticket nearly everyday (for some pretty basic workflow stuff). I think it could be worth another look in 6 months or so, but Cubase 11.5 will be out too then.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 19, 2021)

How frequently does Presonus release updates for Studio One? Curious if they'll address some of the workflow shortcomings before Cubase 11.5 is out this fall. If so, could make it interesting from an upgrade perspective.


----------



## erodred (Jun 20, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How frequently does Presonus release updates for Studio One? Curious if they'll address some of the workflow shortcomings before Cubase 11.5 is out this fall. If so, could make it interesting from an upgrade perspective.


From my perspective Studio one updates quite a bit. I blinked and saw 5.1 and 5.2. And with it actually came lots of huge features. For me it was just the Sound Variations that made an impact for me since it helped me play around with articulations (still learning all of this.)

Cubase I find has quite a few people using it on youtube. It is what drew me to it originally (also because Hans Zimmer used it). Originally I started on Logic for a bit (kind of want to go back since the M1 Macs seem preomising). 

Studio One is better priced. I loaded a big template up (which is not really what Studio one is designed for with the drag and drop) and it runs fine. But thats probably only like... 100 instruments just to play around with my RAM limit. 

I am still a beginner though, so I never delved into too much features in either of them. Cubase does look like it has some more power for professional work and Studio One is a simpler version of that. What I can say is that Cubase 11 was crashing a lot for one of my projects and thankfully I was able to export the midi out of a project and import it into Studio One to keep working. Have not had Studio One crash yet on launch.


----------

